# Hello everyone



## Haunted Highland Manor (Mar 16, 2009)

Well just like to introduce myself, my name is Jeff and I do a yard haunt every year with my wife and family and friends. I call it Haunted Highland Manor. I grew up with Creature Double Feature on channel 56, if anyone can remember back in the day. Always enjoyed Halloween and began my yard haunt with sore bought, but after finding out that there was a lot of haunters out there creating their own props, I was hooked. About two years now into animatronics, pneumatics and other fun stuff, I can’t wait for Christmas to end to get back into prop building.
Please bear with me on how to maneuver around this web site, this is all new to me. But as I read threw some of the postings, there looks like a great bunch of people on here sharing ideas. 
Looking forward to working and posting on hauntform.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You'll have a ball here and glad you joined!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum; Glad you decided to join us!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hey jeff --whats up bud , its about time you made it here
make sure to check out Ma. make & take


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Sounds like you have a good suport system for your Halloween hobby. Alot of good people here for ideas, too. Looking forward to seeing some of your pics.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum HHM.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings! you'll fit right in here with the rest of us! can't wait to see some pics of your work!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello HHM, glad to have you in this great forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome, HHM!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Yes you will find a great set of creative people on this forum.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Jeff


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hiya & Welcome!


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Welcome Jeff, sounds like you're going to have some interesting props to show!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

hey hey, look forward to seeing you around the forum. Welcome!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow, I remember "Creature Feature" on Saturday nights (I think) in the Detroit area when I was younger. Can't remember if it was on Channel 20 or 50 (UHF). Between that , Sir Graves Ghastly and The Ghoul, I usually got my horror movie fill for the week. :googly:

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------

